# [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz



## alalcoolj (27. Oktober 2015)

*[Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

*Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz
Eine Erklärung von alalcoolj*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis
*

1. Einleitung
 
2. Fps und Bildstottern
2.1 Double buffering 
2.2 Tripple buffering  

3. Input lag 
4. Vorteile durch ein 144 Hz bzw. 120 Hz Display 
5. Fazit und abschließende Worte  
*1. Einleitung
*
Im Netz gibt es eine Vielzahl von Fragen, die sich um tearing, hohen input lag oder ruckelnde Bildwiedergabe bei 3D-Spielen drehen. Vsync hilft erfolgreich gegen tearing, kann aber, je nach Situation, zu reduzierten fps, erhöhtem input lag und Bildstottern führen. Diese Auswirkungen von Vsync scheinen häufig nicht vollständig verstanden. Es lässt sich auch kaum eine umfassende (theoretische) Behandlung dieser Thematik im Netz finden. Dieser Beitrag ist ein Versuch hier etwas mehr Klarheit zu schaffen.
Vsync kann auf verschiedene Weisen implementiert werden. Neben double buffering (DB) und echtem tripple buffering (rTB, für real tripple buffering) kommen häufig sogenannte render ahead queues (cTB=common tripple buffering) zum Einsatz, welche oft auch als tripple buffering bezeichnet werden, da sie drei oder mehr buffer verwenden. cTB kommt als Vsync-Methode häufig bei DirectX-Spielen zum Einsatz. Einige Spiele lassen dem Spieler die Wahl zwischen DB und cTB. Spielt man unter Windows (mit aktiviertem Aero) hingegen im randlosen Fenstermodus, so kommt rTB zum Einsatz, welches auch für den Windows Aero Desktop genutzt wird. rTB kommt außerdem bei OpenGL Spielen zum Einsatz und kann (nur) für diese im Geforce-Treiber auch forciert werden. Doch was unterscheidet diese 3 Methoden im Hinblick auf input lag, Bildstottern und angezeigten fps untereinander und im Vergleich zu abgeschaltetem Vsync? Welchen Vorteil hat man durch 120 Hz / 144 Hz Monitore?
Zunächst betrachten wir die Situation bei einem 60 Hz Monitor. Bei aktiviertem VSync (egal ob mit DB, rTB oder cTB!) kann die Anzeigedauer eines Bildes, die frametime, nur 1/60 s (=1 Monitor refresh a 16,67 ms), 1/30 s (=2 Monitor refreshs), 1/20 s (=3 Monitor refreshs), 1/15 s (=4 Monitor refreshs), etc. betragen. Ansonsten würde man tearing beobachten können, was ja gerade durch VSync verhindert wird. D.h. ein fertig berechnetes Bild wird entweder einmal, zweimal, dreimal usw. angezeigt. Für eine umfassende Einführung der buffering Methoden, insbesondere rTB, s. Triple Buffering: Why We Love It.


*2. Fps und Bildstottern
*
Ohne VSync werden so viele fps berechnet und (zumindest teilweise) angezeigt, wie es die Hardware hergibt. Bei ausreichend hohen fps (es hängt vom Spiel und auch vom Spieler ab, was als ausreichend empfunden wird) kommt ein recht flüssiges Spielgefühl auf. Bei stark schwankenden fps, wie sie in einer Spielszene auftreten können, wenn man z.B. die Spielkamera vom nicht allzu komplexen Himmel auf die Spielwelt schwenkt, ist die Reduzierung der fps spürbar. Das auftretende tearing ist der Hauptgrund, aus dem viele Spieler nicht ohne Vsync spielen möchten.

*2.1 Double buffering
*
Bei Vsync mit DB können maximal 60 fps berechnet werden, da der (einzige) backbuffer dann voll läuft und auf den nächsten Monitor refresh gewartet werden muss bevor weiter gerechnet werden kann. Kann die Hardware permanent mindestens 60 fps berechnen, so hat man ein sehr flüssiges Spielgefühl - alle 16,67 ms bekommt man ein neues vollständiges Bild angezeigt und es gibt keine Schwankungen in den fps oder frametimes. Das Problem bei DB entsteht, sobald die Hardware länger als 16,67 ms zur Berechnung eines Bildes benötigt. Dann läuft das Spiel nur mit 30 fps ab: Da beim Monitor refresh nach 16,67 ms noch kein weiteres fertig berechnetes Bild vorliegt, wird das eben angezeigte Bild erneut angezeigt. Können keine 30 fps erreicht werden, d.h. liegen die frametimes über 33,33 ms, so werden nur noch 20 fps angezeigt, etc. Da das Bild im backbuffer noch fertig berechnet werden muss und dann bis zum nächsten refresh in diesem einzigen backbuffer verbleibt, kann die Grafikhardware bis dahin kein weiteres Bild berechnen - Grafikleistung liegt brach.

*2.2 Tripple buffering
*
Beide Methoden mit 3 buffern (rTB und cTB) verhalten sich bei unter 60 fps gleich. Da nun ein weiterer backbuffer (also insg. 1 frontbuffer und 2 backbuffer) zur Verfügung steht, laufen diese bei unter 60 fps nie voll. Wenn ein backbuffer voll ist, wird einfach im zweiten backbuffer weiter gerechnet. Somit ist es auch möglich z.B. 40 Bilder in einer Sekunde zu berechnen und anzuzeigen. Jetzt aber der wichtigste Punkt: Aufgrund der Synchronisierung mit der Monitorfrequenz sind trotz der 40 fps nur frametimes von exakt 16,67 ms oder 33,33 ms möglich - ein Bild wird entweder einmal oder doppelt angezeigt. Bei 40 fps also folgendermaßen: Bild 1, Bild 1, Bild 2, Bild 3, Bild 3, Bild 4, Bild 5, Bild 5, Bild 6, ... Während man sich womöglich über eine höhere durchschnittliche (!) fps-Anzeige freut als bei double buffering (40 fps vs. 30 fps), hat man aufgrund der schwankenden frametimes ein ruckeliges Spielgefühl. Werden allerdings z.B. 59 fps erreicht, so wird theoretisch innerhalb einer Sekunde nur ein Bild doppelt angezeigt (frametime=33,33 ms) und 58 aufeinanderfolgende Bilder mit einer konstanten frametime von 16,67 ms. Das wirkt schon mal deutlich flüssiger als die schwankenden frametimes bei 40 fps. Es hängt also explizit von der aktuellen framerate ab wie ruckelig die Spielsituation empfunden wird.
Kann die Hardware über 60 fps berechnen, so unterscheiden sich rTB und cTB. Der einfache Unterschied zwischen rTB und cTB ist, dass bei rTB im Gegensatz zu cTB ein voller backbuffer überschrieben werden darf. Das führt dazu, dass bei cTB die backbuffer bei über 60 fps volllaufen und auf den nächsten Monitor refresh gewartet werden muss bevor weiter gerechnet werden kann. Somit hat man bei cTB eine indirekte fps Limitierung auf 60 bzw. auf die Bildwiederholfrequenz des Monitors. Jedes berechnete Bild wird also auch angezeigt: Bild 1, Bild 2, Bild 3, Bild 4, Bild 5, etc. Bei rTB sind auch 1000 fps und mehr möglich (macht mal eine Messung mit Fraps bei einem Spiel im borderless window!) - am Monitor angezeigt werden aber auch nur 60 dieser 1000 berechneten Bilder! Es werden bei beiden Methoden zwar 60 verschiedene Bilder pro Sekunde angezeigt, allerdings wirkt cTB meist flüssiger, da der zeitliche Abstand in dem die angezeigten Bilder gerendert wurden konstant ist, nämlich 16,67 ms. Dies ist bei rTB in der Regel nicht der Fall. Bei 90 fps werden hier z.B. folgende Bilder ausgegeben: Bild 1, Bild 3, Bild 4, Bild 6, Bild 7, Bild 9, Bild 10, Bild 12, Bild 13, etc., was nicht ganz so flüssig wirkt. Bei sehr hohen fps fällt die unregelmäßige Bildausgabe weniger auf – bei einem Vielfachen der Monitorfrequenz ist die Bildausgabe sogar gleichmäßig, z.B. bei 120 fps: Bild 1, Bild 3, Bild 5, Bild 7, etc. Man sieht trotzdem nicht mehr als 60 Bilder pro Sekunde, aber die Bilder sind aktueller als bei 60 fps, d.h. der input lag ist geringer (s. Schaubild). Bei cTB ist durch das Volllaufen der backbuffer (bzw. durch das Verbot einen vollen backbuffer zu überschreiben) der durchschnittliche input lag höher (s.u.) als bei rTB.


*3. Input lag
*
Mit input lag ist die Zeit gemeint, die vergeht bis eine Eingabe des Spielers (z.B. Mausklick) auf dem Monitor sichtbar wird, d.h. ein vollständiges Bild fertig angezeigt wurde, das die neue Information enthält. Ohne Vsync werden aufgrund des tearings ggf. mehrere Teilbilder mit der neuen Information angezeigt bis jede Monitorzeile einmal neu überschrieben wurde.
Input lag aus sonstigen Quellen, z.B. Verzögerung der Eingabegeräte, input lag des Monitors selbst etc., ist nicht Thema dieser Betrachtung und kann als konstante Zeitspanne zum hier definierten input lag hinzu addiert werden. Folgendes Schaubild, welches durch theoretische Überlegungen entstanden ist, veranschaulicht den mittleren input lag der verschiedenen VSync Methoden in Abhängigkeit der fps, die von der Hardware in der betrachteten Spielsituation berechnet werden können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man erkennt, dass man natürlich ohne VSync immer den geringsten input lag hat. Interessant ist, dass DB bei bestimmten fps-Werten auch exakt diesen minimalen input lag aufweist, z.B. bei genau 30 fps oder 60 fps. TB hat, entgegen vieler Behauptungen im Netz, je nach fps-Bereich auch häufig einen geringeren input lag als DB. Es ist nicht so, dass der zusätzliche buffer generell für einen höheren input lag sorgt. Bei 55 fps z.B. hat TB einen deutlich geringeren input lag, da bei DB die Grafikkarte sehr lange nichts zu tun hat, da aufgrund des vollen (einzigen) backbuffers kein neues Bild berechnet werden kann. Bei mehr als 60 fps unterscheiden sich dann cTB und rTB. Während der input lag bei cTB bei Überschreitung der 60 fps Marke sogar einen Sprung nach oben macht und dann konstant auf hohem Niveau verbleibt, sinkt er bei cTB kontinuierlich parallel zum Fall ohne VSync. Ab 90 fps ist er dann auch immer geringer als mit DB. Bei cTB liegt der sprunghafte Anstieg bei 60 fps daran, dass dann die beiden backbuffer volllaufen und der ältere (im Gegensatz zu rTB) nicht überschrieben wird und im Mittel eine halbe refresh Zeitspanne gewartet werden muss. Dies ist vermutlich der Grund, warum öfter empfohlen wird einen framelimiter einzusetzen um die fps auf 59 oder 58 zu begrenzen.


*4. Vorteile durch ein 144 Hz bzw. 120 Hz Display**
*Ein 120 Hz Monitor weist viele Vorteile gegenüber einem 60 Hz Display bezüglich tearing, input lag und Bildstottern auf. Die folgenden Ausführungen gelten entsprechend auch für 144 Hz Displays.
Ohne Vsync ist eine tearing-Linie, die entsteht wenn ein fertiges Bild an den Monitor geschickt wird, kürzer auf dem Monitor sichtbar, da der refresh bei dem das tearing auftritt kürzer andauert. Ganz vermieden werden kann tearing aber auch bei 120 Hz oder 144 Hz nicht. Allgemein tritt tearing bei fps sowohl über als auch unter der Bildwiederholfrequenz eines Monitors auf.
Bei Verwendung von Vsync mit double buffering fallen die fps nicht auf 30 sobald man 60 fps unterschreitet, sondern auf 40 fps, da ein Bild dann 3 mal angezeigt wird (3 Refreshzyklen à 1/120 s = 1/40 s). Erst wenn keine 40 fps erreicht werden, fallen die fps auf 30. Entsprechend sorgt dies auch für einen kürzeren input lag (s. Schaubild 120 Hz).
Bei tripple buffering stehen nun auch mehr mögliche frametimes zur Verfügung, so dass das aufgrund schwankender frametimes entehende Bildstottern nicht so ausgeprägt ist wie bei einem 60 Hz Monitor.
Generell ist der input lag auf einem 144 Hz oder 120 Hz Monitor sowohl ohne Vsync als auch mit allen Vsync-Methoden geringer als bei 60 Hz. Auch die Unterschiede der verschiedenen Vsync-Methoden sind bei 120 Hz geringer. Außerdem werden bei über 60 fps auch tatsächlich mehr als 60 verschiedene Bilder dargestellt, was auch für ein flüssigeres Spielgefühl sorgt.


*5. Fazit und abschließende Worte
*
Es lohnt sich sehr wohl sich etwas mit den verschiedenen Möglichkeiten von Vsync auseinanderzusetzen. Ich hoffe diese Ausführungen machen deutlich, dass man nur schwer pauschale Empfehlungen aussprechen kann, welche Spiel- oder Treibereinstellungen das Nonplusultra sind, wenn man möglichst kein tearing haben, keine fps verschenken, den input lag gering halten oder Bildstottern minimieren möchte. Die Antwort hängt wie wir gesehen haben stark von den angestrebten und auch erreichbaren fps sowie dem verwendeten Monitor ab. Oft muss man Kompromisse eingehen. Ein 144 Hz Display macht die Sache allerdings etwas einfacher. Dafür muss man allerdings auch etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen. Wer keine Kompromisse eingehen möchte, kann zu G-Sync oder FreeSync Monitoren greifen, welche gar kein tearing aufweisen und gleichzeitig Bildstottern und input lag minimieren. Die Hersteller lassen sich dies aber auch gut bezahlen.

Vielen Dank an alle, die bis hierhin durchgehalten haben!  Nun bin ich gespannt auf euer Feedback. Decken sich diese (etwas theoretischen) Ausführungen mit euren Erfahrungen in der Spielepraxis? Fandet ihr den Beitrag verständlich und hilfreich? Bei künftigen threads, die sich um fps-Einbrüche, Mikroruckeln und input lag drehen oder generell bei VSync Diskussionen, kann er gerne verlinkt werden.

Gruß
alalcoolj

Ergänzung: PCGH_Phil hat den Thread in seinem post (#8 ) um seine Erfahrungen G-Sync/FreeSync super ergänzt.


----------



## Xeesc (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Dann wäre das wohl hier der perfekte Thread um meine Frage zu stellen.

Im Spiel The Witcher 3 habe ich bei Vsync (60Hz) ab und zu FPS Drops (52-56 FPS).
Mir ist die FPS Anzahl im Endeffekt egal, desto flüssiger das Spiel desto besser.
Wäre es besser in dieser Situation Tripple Buffering durch den Treiber zu forcieren ?

Danke


----------



## DKK007 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Die Lösung für das Problem ist ja schon erfunden: AdaptiveSync (FreeSync) bzw. GSync.


----------



## alalcoolj (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*



Xeesc schrieb:


> Dann wäre das wohl hier der perfekte Thread um meine Frage zu stellen.
> 
> Im Spiel The Witcher 3 habe ich bei Vsync (60Hz) ab und zu FPS Drops (52-56 FPS).
> Mir ist die FPS Anzahl im Endeffekt egal, desto flüssiger das Spiel desto besser.
> ...



Über den Geforce Treiber kannst Du tripple buffering nur für OpenGL Spiele forcieren (s.o.). Da deine fps drops ja nur selten vorkommen, wäre adaptives VSync über den Treiber vermutlich am sinnvollsten. Dann ist es immer flüssig, nur ab und zu kriegst du etwas tearing (bei fps<60).


----------



## alalcoolj (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Lösung für das Problem ist ja schon erfunden: AdaptiveSync (FreeSync) bzw. GSync.



Ja, das stimmt, wie ich auch im Fazit schreibe. Wenn man stolzer Besitzer eines solchen Monitors ist, braucht man sich über die Auswirkungen von VSync keine Gedanken zu machen. Die Mehrheit der Spieler verwendet aber (noch) 60 Hz Monitore ohne FreeSync/G-Sync. Für diese beleuchtet mein Beitrag diese nicht ganz einfache Thematik hoffentlich ein wenig und macht deutlich, was für eine tolle Erfindung solche Monitore sind. Ich wünschte ich hätte auch einen


----------



## Laggy.NET (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Super Erklärung. Ausführlich und alles absolut korrekt (nach meinem Wissenstand). 


Wobei ich nicht ganz verstehe, warum man mit Triple buffering @ 60 FPS einen Framelimiter auf 58 oder 59 FPS setzen soll. Dann hat man doch wieder ungleichmäßige Frametimes?!

Ich selbst nutze auch meistens Triple buffering @ 60 FPS @ 60 Hz, setze aber den FPS limitier, wenn vorhanden immer auf exakt 60 FPS.
Nach meinem Empfinden hilft auch das schon, um den Inputlag gering zu halten.


Ist da was daran oder gibts eine Erklärung, warum ein 58 oder 59 FPS limit sinnvoller als ein 60 FPS Limit sein soll?


----------



## alalcoolj (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Vielen Dank für das Lob!  

Ich habe das mit den 59 fps oft gelesen und ganz klar war mir das auch nie. Ja, man handelt sich unregelmäßige frametimes ein. Ich denke es geht ausschließlich um den geringeren input lag. Bei exakt 60 fps dürften die beiden backbuffer meiner Meinung nach ebenso nicht volllaufen, d.h. auch hier müsste der input lag geringer bleiben als bei >60 fps.

Hhm, deine Einstellung "Tripple buffering @ 60 fps @ 60 Hz + framelimiter=60" dürfte demnach ideal sein. Und deckt sich ja auch mit deiner Spielerfahrung. Vielleicht arbeiten manche framelimiter nicht exakt, so dass man etwas "Puffer" haben möchte, um nicht doch über 60 fps zu kommen (blöde Wortwahl in dem Zusammenhang   )!?


----------



## PCGH_Phil (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Hi,

Prima erklärt.  Ich kann noch ein paar Details zu Gsync/Freesync hinzufügen: Auch da will man möglichst konstante Fps haben, weil man sehr deutlich spüren kann, wenn die Fps schwanken, da sich auch dann der Input-Lag verändert. Ganz deutlich wird es, wenn die 60 Fps-Grenze unterschritten wird, man ansonsten aber Bildraten um 90 oder mehr hat. Man kann ja oben in den Diagrammen schön erkennen, wie sprunghaft dann die Verzögerung ansteigt.

Es ist nicht ganz so dramatisch, wenn die Frameraten beispielsweise konstant bei 50 Fps liegen, dann ist zwag Lag vorhanden, schwankt aber nicht von Szene zu Szene. Ich spüre ansonsten sofort, wenn die Bildraten unter 60 fallen, dafür brauche ich nicht mal mehr einen Framecouter. Praktisch jedes zusätzlich berechnete Bild darüber macht das Erlebnis sofort flüssiger. Ich habe tendenziell sogar das Gefühl, das man dies mit Async wesentlich deutlicher auffällt, als mit einem konventionellen Display ohne Vsync - wahrscheinlich, weil das Bild (abgesehen von Ghosting, je nach Gerät) frei von Störfaktoren wie Bildrissen ist.

Sehr deutlich spürt man 30-45, 60-75, 75-90 Fps - darüber wird's dann schon sehr smooth, das merke ich persönlich dann nur noch ansatzweise...

Das mit den 59 Fps Begrenzung kann ich auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, aber es gibt auch von Fps-Limiter zu Fps-Limiter Unterschiede - manche versauen einem die Frametimes. Eventuell, weil sich die GPU kurz drosselt und für die Berechnung für den nächsten Frame nicht wieder schnell genug aus dem Quark kommt. Ein spielinternes Fps-Lock funktioniert meiner Erfahrung nach meist am besten. 

 Außerdem gibt es noch das Pre-Renderlimit der GPU. Hier werden Frames im Buffer der Grafikkarte hinterlegt (1..2..3.. Bilder vorberechnet, bevor sie auf dem Monitor landen). Das kann tendenziell zu einer gleichmäßigeren Ausgabe führen, aber auch hierdurch entsteht ein Input-Lag, ganz ähnlich zu dem von Double und Triple Buffering. In einigen Spielen kann man das Limit selbst festlegen (per Optionsmenü oder z.B. in der Konsole bzw. Config, beispielsweise bei Frostbite-Games), zudem kann man mit einer Geforce-GPU das Limit selbst im Treiber festlegen - ob das dann wirklich 100-prozentig greift, ist eine andere Sache...

Bei AMD gibt es einen Registry-Eintrag, mit der man die Anzahl vorberechneter Frames einstellen kann, dies funktioniert aber eventuell nur mit DX9 (müsste ich checken - was wiederum recht schwierig ist).  Das ist etwas, was sie mal mit dem nächsten Omega-Treiber fixen, bzw. anbieten könnten... (vorgeschlagen hab ich's).

Tendenziell (und meiner ganz persönlichen Erfahrung nach, das nimmt sicherlich nicht jeder so stark wahr) kann Async Schwankungen am besten zwischen 90 und 144 Fps kaschieren (bei einem 144 Hz Display, logischerweise), darüber wird's dann entweder wieder unruhig (Freesync - schaltet sich ab, wenn die Bildraten über das unterstützte Limit gehen) oder man bekommt am oberen Ende wieder zusätzlichen Lag (Freesync mit aktiviertem Vsync, Gsync). Darunter wird's wegen den verhältnismäßig niedrigen Frameraten zäh. Besser als mit einem Monitor ohne Async ist es aber sowohl mit als auch ohne Vsync allemal. Und Async hilft auch bei Frameraten um 45 Fps sehr deutlich, aber das Spielgefühl ist trotzdem zäh - genau wie bei einem konventionellen Monitor nur eben frei von Bildrissen - weshalb das - wie gesagt - vielleicht sogar deutlicher auffällt.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## alalcoolj (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Danke Phil für die super Ergänzung und Erklärung!!!

Finde deine Beobachtung interessant, dass man sich mit ASync sogar noch höhere fps wünscht als wenn man ohne Synchronisierung spielt. Ich meine das hättest auch schon mal in der pcgh angedeutet. Ich kann das mangels eines entsprechenden Displays für mich nicht ausprobieren, aber kann mir gut vorstellen, dass dem so ist.

Ja, das Pre-Renderlimit... Kenne mich da zu wenig aus. Weißt du - oder jemand im Forum - wie da der genaue Zusammenhang zu VSync ist? Stehen diese vorberechneten frames in Konkurrenz zu gebufferten frames beim double oder tripple buffering oder ist das was ganz anderes? Seitens NVidia habe ich da nie irgendwelche Aussagen hierzu gefunden.

Hab das nur mal kurz getestet. Ich vermute, dass einige Spiele diese Einstellung einfach ignorieren, z.B. The Vanishing of Ethan Carter. Wenn ich bei Batman Arkham Knight das Pre-Renderlimit im Treiber auf 1 setze, beobachte ich fps wie bei double buffering, d.h. Sprünge von 60 fps auf 30 fps und umgekehrt. Aber bitte mit Vorsicht genießen, das sind wie gesagt keine ausgiebigen Tests gewesen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Fakten hierzu.

Letzte Frage: Spürt man bei G-Sync tatsächlich noch einen zusätzlichen input lag durch VSync wenn man über 144 Hz erreicht? Kann mir vorstellen, dass dieser bei so hohen fps so gering ist, dass man ihn eher nicht wahrnehmen dürfte.


----------



## alalcoolj (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Danke für Euer positives Feedback!

 Ich habe den Beitrag gerade noch etwas "aufgehübscht".

Ansonsten sind noch die Fragen aus meinem vorigen post offen. Keiner eine Idee dazu?
Ich denke, wenn G-Sync über 144 Hz V-Sync mit double buffering aktiviert, sollte es keinen zusätzlichen input lag dadurch geben. Wenn man sich mein Schaubild anguckt (120 Hz) sieht man ja, dass der input lag bei 120 Hz bei double buffering dem input lag ohne V-Sync gleicht. Er wird zwar nicht mehr geringer bei noch höheren fps, aber ansteigen sollte er auch nicht mehr.

Gruß
alalcoolj


----------



## Todesklinge (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Ich hätte da auch eine Frage zu dem Vsync und der daraus resultierenden Energieeffizienz.

In einem alten Spiel "Star Conflict", habe ich ohne Vsync eine FPS Leistung von ca. 330, bei 120hz.
Es läuft also super flüssig und zeigt auch nur vereinzelte Schlieren oder das Tearing, je nach Aufwand der Szene, wenn die FPS stärker schwanken.

Aktiviere ich nun Vsync und lasse die Bildwiederholungsrate auf 120hz und die FPS ebenfalls auf 120 limitieren, benötigt meine Grafikkarte (bei gleicher Grafikeinstellung wie bei, ohne Vsync) daher auch weniger Strom bei gleicher Leistung?

Noch dazu soll das micro ruckeln und allgemein,  auch von Person zu Person anders wahrnehmbar sein.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

JA sie verbraucht normalerweise weniger, da sie einfach weniger arbeiten muss.
Je nach Grafikkarte taktet sie dabei runter.


----------



## DieGrueneKugel (16. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Danke für die Erklärung! Ich habe zwar noch nicht das Gefühl das ich alles vollends verstanden habe, aber ein bisschen schlauer fühle ich mich jetzt schon :p

Es ist echt gut sowas auch mal auf Deutsch zu lesen. Ich bin nun echt nicht schlecht im englischem, aber trotzdem hilft's.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Ich finde die Idee hinter Fsync gut aber dessen Ausführung unsinnig. Die meisten User haben keine 2-3 potenten Grafikkarten im PC und möchten bei passablen Bildwiederholraten kein Tearing etc. Das man als Kunde zudem regelrecht nach kompatiblen Kabeln suchen muss (ich rede hier nicht von PC Bewanderten) ist ohne Siegel oder Kennzeichnung auch idiotisch. Ich musste beim LG34um67 mit einer sehr begrenzten Dynamic Range herumhantieren welche ich mittels Hack von 32 - 75 Hz korrigieren konnte was dann ok war. Hierbei ist mir aufgefallen das die Leistung der Grafikkarten im Vergleich zu den Anforderungen miserabel und im Laufe der Zeit gar nicht sonderlich gestiegen sind. Deshalb steht 2016 auch die kleinere Fertigung auf dem Plan wo neue Karten mit mehr Leistung (diesmal könnte man die beiden Firmen eventuell sogar beim Wort nehmen) herausgebracht werden sollen. Ziel sollte es sein ausreichend FPS mit einer Grafikkarte darzustellen (bei FULL HD reicht ja schon für maximale Details und durchgehende 60fps nicht mal eine 300-400 Karte). Jedenfalls warte ich jetzt bei AMD auf eine neue Karte die genügend FPS bei 2560x1080 darstellen kann so das Freesync durchgehend greifen kann aber finde ich den Weg dahin etwas nervig und enttäuschend seitens der Hersteller.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Als wenn man jetzt bei 2560x1080 grossartig mehr Leistung als bei FHD brauchen würde.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Ich wollte damit auch nur sagen das schon FULL HD gehobene Anspruche stellt (bei maximalen Einstellungen [ausgenommen übertriebenes AA] im Treiber als auch in den Anwendungen) und alles darüber noch mehr als das es passable Hardware dafür gibt.


----------



## alalcoolj (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Das von NVidia aktuell als brandneu vermarktete "Fast Sync" hört sich nach nichts anderem an als real tripple buffering: Backbuffer können überschrieben werden und beim refresh wird immer das aktuellste Bild angezeigt. 

Finde ich ziemlich dreist, dass diese jahrzehnte alte Methode als komplett neue NVidia Entwicklung dargestellt wird. Andererseits ist es super, dass diese Option nun treiberseitig angeboten wird.


----------



## afjajsj (29. August 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Hi Community,

ich hab mir nach lesen dieses Beitrags einen 144hz Bildschirm mit FreeSync besorgt, und zwar den AOC G2460PF.
GraKa ist eine 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290.
Nun habe ich folgendes Problem. Um FreeSync zu nutzen, lasse ich natürlich Vsync aus.
Gelegentlich, alle 2-5 Minuten, bekomme ich einen Bildfehler / kurzen Blackscreen.

Woran kann das liegen? Ich glaube nicht, dass es am Bildschirm liegt, schaue ich bspw. Filme oder auch im ganz normalen Desktopetrieb habe ich keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## alalcoolj (29. August 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*



afjajsj schrieb:


> Hi Community,
> 
> ich hab mir nach lesen dieses Beitrags einen 144hz Bildschirm mit FreeSync besorgt, und zwar den AOC G2460PF.
> GraKa ist eine 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290.
> ...


Hi afjajsj,
ich denke du solltest deine Frage am besten als eigenes Thema direkt im Themenbereich Grafikkarten oder Monitore posten, da hier kaum jemand deine Frage mitbekommt.


----------



## afjajsj (29. August 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

danke


----------



## Kuomo (28. August 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Interessanter Blogeintrag zum Thema von Gamestar User notjoedavis666:
VSync, FreeSync, FastSync, CPU/GPU Sync, Engine-Lag, Reaktionszeit, …


----------



## alalcoolj (28. August 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Danke für den Link, den informativen Blogeintrag kannte ich noch nicht. Hat große Überschneidungen mit meinem Thread hier, jedoch mit mehr "Bling-Bling"


----------



## MattGore (3. September 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Danke für das Verlinken, hab über die Wordpress-Statistik davon erfahren 

Und danke für das mit dem "Bling-Bling" ^^ Deine Erklärung zu VSync hier ist aber auch gut auf den Punkt gebracht. Jedoch stützt du dich auf den leider teils falschen Anandtech-Artikel. Render Ahead, Maximum PreRendered Frames oder Flip Queue haben nämlich nichts mit Double- und Tripplebuffering zu tun. Die sind hauptsächlich dazu da, um der CPU das Puffern zu erlauben, noch bevor sie bei der Grafikkarte landen! Korrekt für VSync ist die sogenannte Swap Chain (selbst auf Wikipedia wurde hier leider auf Anandtech verlinkt), dir kann man also keinen Vorwurf machen.
Ebenso ist der Lag mit der von dir rTB genannten Variante nicht so gut bei FPS-Werten die nur knapp über der Monitorrate liegen. Ein Beispiel im Anhang; die obere Hälfte zeigt den rTC-Lag von beispielsweise 72 fps bei 60 Hz, der Durchschnitt liegt jedoch bei 19,¯4 ms (Lag von rund einem 51-fps-Bild). Die Doppelpufferung hingegen liegt bei konstanten 16,¯6 ms und sollte man im schlimmsten Fall nur 60,000...001 fps schaffen, so wären wir bei gar 22,¯2 ms (45 fps). Zudem hat der Randlose Vollbildmodus einen zusätzlichen Lag, weshalb ich davon abraten würde. Render Ahead spielt aber auch eine Rolle beim Lag bei Nutzung von VSync, genaueres steht eben in meinem Artikel.


----------



## alalcoolj (3. September 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Willkommen im Forum! Freut mich Dich kennenzulernen!

Ich erwähne an einer Stelle die "render ahead queue". Wenn ich das durch "swap chain" ersetze an der Stelle dann passt's, oder?

Wenn Du dir mein Schaubild anschaust, bestätigt das den von Dir beschriebenen Effekt: Der Lag bei 72fps@60Hz ist im Schnitt bei real tripple buffering höher als mit double buffering. Das ist generell zwischen 60 und 90 fps @60 Hz so. Aber wem sag ich das...


----------



## MattGore (4. September 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Danke ^^

Ja, dann passt's besser. Ich würde auch entweder den Anandtech-Link entfernen (deine Erklärung ist ja genauso gut) oder warnen, dass dort die Begriffe durcheinanderder geworfen wurden.

Oh, da steht es ja auch: "Ab 90 fps ist er dann auch immer geringer als mit DB." War wohl gestern nicht mehr vollkommen wach, da hast du natürlich schon recht gehabt. Also sorry für die falschen Anschuldigungen, nachdem ich in letzter Zeit so viele Fehlinformationen über VSync gelesen habe, bin ich noch etwas zu skeptisch gewesen. Und es hatte mich glaub irritiert gehabt, dass z.B. 30 fps nicht bei allen vieren gleich ist, da man in der Praxis aber nie eine GPU hat, die bei TB von selbst exakt mit 30 fps arbeitet ist das wirklich nicht beachtungswert. Bei genauerer Betrachtung ist die Abbildung dann echt mega gut!


----------



## alalcoolj (5. September 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*



MattGore schrieb:


> Und es hatte mich glaub irritiert gehabt, dass z.B. 30 fps nicht bei allen vieren gleich ist, da man in der Praxis aber nie eine GPU hat, die bei TB von selbst exakt mit 30 fps arbeitet ist das wirklich nicht beachtungswert. Bei genauerer Betrachtung ist die Abbildung dann echt mega gut!



Kann ich gerne erklären, warum TB bei 30fps@60Hz einen um 8,333ms höheren inputlag hat als DB oder als ohne VSync:

Ohne VSync wird ja das fertig gerenderte Bild immer direkt angezeigt.
Mit TB muss nach Fertigstellung des Bildes gewartet werden bis der dann aktuelle refresh fertig ist, das kann in 0,001 ms oder erst in 16,665 ms sein, im Mittel dauert es einen halben refresh, also 8,333ms.
Mit DB und 30fps ist das Bild genau in dem Moment fertig, in dem auch ein refresh fertig ist, also gibt's keine Verzögerung. Bei TB ist dies aufgrund der "Vorgeschichte" nicht der Fall, da ein Bild in der Regel nicht genau dann fertig ist, wenn ein refresh beendet ist, auch nicht bei exakt 30fps. Es kann ja auch immer mit der Bildberechnung direkt begonnen werden, unabhängig davon, ob gerade ein refresh begonnen hat.
Hoffe das war verständlich so? Sehr schwer zu beschreiben das ganze.


----------



## WalterWachtel (5. September 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Mal angenommen ich hätte einen 75Hz Monitor ohne Free/G-Sync und meine Grafikkarte schafft es auch diese 75Fps konstant zu liefern. Um dann noch einen nicht allzu hohen Input Lag zu haben sollte ich per RTSS ein Limit auf 74FPS einstellen um das bestmögliche Ergebnis zu erzielen? Und was passiert wenn man für einen kurzen Moment auf 60 FPS dropt? 
Oder ist es sinnvoller Fastsync zu nutzen ohne Framelimiter?


----------



## MattGore (5. September 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

@alalcoolj: Stimmt, die "Vorgeschichte" hab ich nicht beachtet und bin von unrealistischen dauerhaften 30 fps ausgegangen. Da du das so gut erklären kannst, würdest du mir sagen, warum 30 fps einen 25 ms höheren Lag als 60 fps hat? Ich komme irgendwie immer auf 16,¯6 ms.

@WalterWachtel: Ja, RTSS (oder ein Ingame-Limiter) ist die beste Möglichkeit um Strom zu sparen ohne extremen Lag zu generieren. Reines VSync (besonders mit cTR) könnte aber den FPS-Drop besser kaschieren. Wenn du das Zwei- oder Dreifache deines Monitors schaffst, dann wird FastSync so gut wie ein rTR im Vollbild sein, finde diese minimale Verbesserung aber nicht die zusätzliche Abwärme wert.


----------



## WalterWachtel (5. September 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*



MattGore schrieb:


> @WalterWachtel: Ja, RTSS (oder ein Ingame-Limiter) ist die beste Möglichkeit um Strom zu sparen ohne extremen Lag zu generieren. Reines VSync (besonders mit cTR) könnte aber den FPS-Drop besser kaschieren. Wenn du das Zwei- oder Dreifache deines Monitors schaffst, dann wird FastSync so gut wie ein rTR im Vollbild sein, finde diese minimale Verbesserung aber nicht die zusätzliche Abwärme wert.



Kurz gesagt: 74FPS per RTSS und Ingame Vsync an wäre (vorausgesetzt die FPS werden gehalten) in meinem Fall wohl der beste Kompromiss? 

Die doppelte Framerate (150FPS) schaffe ich in PUBG leider nicht, da fällt Fastsync dann wohl aus. Momentan bin ich mit den Einstellungen in PUBG eher so semi zufrieden...habe nämlich Fastsync an und den FPS limiter auf 90 gesetzt, ist aber echt grenzwertig da ich das Gefühl habe dadurch einen hohen Input Lag zu haben.


----------



## alalcoolj (5. September 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*



MattGore schrieb:


> @alalcoolj: Stimmt, die "Vorgeschichte" hab ich nicht beachtet und bin von unrealistischen dauerhaften 30 fps ausgegangen. Da du das so gut erklären kannst, würdest du mir sagen, warum 30 fps einen 25 ms höheren Lag als 60 fps hat? Ich komme irgendwie immer auf 16,¯6 ms.



Klar, ich erklär das mal der Einfachheit halber am Beispiel ohne VSync:

Meine Formel für den mittleren input lag ist
1,5*frametime+Refreshdauer

Für 30fps@60Hz also
1,5*33,333ms+16,667ms=66,667ms,
und für 60fps@60Hz ergibt sich
1,5*16,667ms+16,667ms=41,667ms.

Zur Formel:
Die Refreshdauer muss ich immer abwarten, bis das gerenderte Bild vollständig angezeigt wird. In beiden Fällen 1/60s.
Hinzu kommt natürlich jeweils die eigentliche Berechnungszeit des Bildes (=1*frametime).
Jetzt fehlen noch die 0,5*frametime. Das ist folgendermaßen:
In dem Moment in dem Du deine Maus clickst, wird im back buffer gerade das vorherige Bild berechnet. Erst nach dessen Fertigstellung werden Deine Eingaben beim nächsten Bild berücksichtigt. Im Mittel vergeht also noch die halbe Renderzeit für das vorige Bild.


----------



## MattGore (5. September 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

@WalterWachtel: Ja, aber ich hab mich mal etwas schlau gemacht und es sieht so aus, dass RTSS sogar Werte zwischen 74 und 75 erlaubt! Öffne
%ProgramFiles(x86)%\RivaTuner Statistics Server\Profiles\Global.
und suche nach [Framerate], darunter schreibst du dann:
Limit=75000
LimitDenominator=1001
Und dein Limit ist nun rund 74,925 fps und das Bild wird nur 4,5 Mal in der Minute einen Ruckler haben – anstatt ein Mal pro Sekunde wie bei 74 fps.
Werde das aber unbedingt mal selbst in der Praxis testen und schauen, wie weit es RTSS unterstützt, bevor aufgerundet wird.

@alalcoolj: Danke für das Verraten deiner Formel  Deine Annahme, dass "Eingaben beim nächsten Bild berücksichtigt" werden stimmt für Source-Engine-Spiele. Jedoch ist abseits davon bei kaum einem Titel die Verzögerung der Mausklicks abhängig von der Framerate. Konsolenports laufen meist INTERN mit lediglich 30 fps (z.B. Alan Wake), aktualisieren also die Physikberechnung nur alle 33,¯3 ms. Mausklicks haben also selbst bei 60 fps der GPU einen erwarteten Lag von 0,5*33,¯3 ms. Natürlich arbeiten auch manche Engines mit mehr als 30 Hz, aber über 60 gehen die eigentlich nie. Das neue Quake ist jetzt die Ausnahme, welches erstmals mit 120 Hz Enginefrequenz wirbt.
Deine Formel ist natürlich richtig, ich wollte das nur erwähnt haben ^.^


----------



## WalterWachtel (5. September 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

LimitDenominator hab ich da nicht...also kann ich das einfach dazu schreiben und dann probiere ich mal aus...sehen kann ich das dass aber nur indem ich versuche ruckler im game festzustellen oder?

Edit: Ich verfüge scheinbar nicht über die Berechtigung das zu ändern und die Änderungen werden auch nicht übernommen...bzw. kann ich diese nicht speichern...


----------



## MattGore (5. September 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Ja, Ruckler sollten danach deutlich weniger sein. Du kannst auch kurz VSync ausmachen und wenn es klappt, dann liegen deine FPS trotzdem bei 75 fps (die Anzeige dürfte aufgerundet werden).

Yeah, wir alle lieben Windows 10! Standardmäßig bist du kein richtiger Administrator, solltest also den Texteditor im Administrator-Modus öffnen. Drücke Win + R auf der Tastatur und kopiere folgendes hinein:
powershell -Command "Start-Process notepad" -Verb RunAs
Ein Klick auf OK und du kannst über Strg + O die "Global"-Datei öffnen und diesmal auch überschreiben.


----------



## Kuomo (5. September 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Warum nicht 75fps glatt?


----------



## MattGore (6. September 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

In-Game klappen 75 fps (zumindest CS:GO), aber RTSS wird mit 75 ignoriert und die CPU puffert wieder zu viele Frames (--> Lag).


----------



## WalterWachtel (6. September 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

@MattGore....hat geklappt, angezeigt werden nun 75FPS das Spielgefühl ist wirklich sehr gut im vergleich zu ohne vsync...extremen input kag kann ich persönlich nicht feststellen...mit vsync aus kann ich keinen unterschied feststellen wenn ich ehrlich bin...lasse aber vsync einfach an oder meinst Du es ist besser Vsync dann auszustellen?


----------



## MattGore (6. September 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

VSync aus wird dir einen Tear pro Refresh bringen, der sich über die Zeit minimal bewegt. Das Limitieren auf rund 74,925 fps ist ja gerade dazu da, um den VSync-Lag zu "fixen" ohne es komplett auszuschalten.


----------



## WalterWachtel (6. September 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*



MattGore schrieb:


> VSync aus wird dir einen Tear pro Refresh bringen, der sich über die Zeit minimal bewegt. Das Limitieren auf rund 74,925 fps ist ja gerade dazu da, um den VSync-Lag zu "fixen" ohne es komplett auszuschalten.



Okay,...ich bedanke mich dafür...hat mir wirklich sehr geholfen


----------



## Kuomo (7. September 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Wenn ich 75Hz und konstante 75fps ohne Vsync habe, kann es also zu Tearing kommen und das ist dann immer an der selben Stelle und verschwindet auch nicht, oder?
In der Realität gibt es aber minimale Schwankungen und die verhindern diesen krassen Effekt, oder?


----------



## WalterWachtel (7. September 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*



Kuomo schrieb:


> Wenn ich 75Hz und konstante 75fps ohne Vsync habe, kann es also zu Tearing kommen und das ist dann immer an der selben Stelle und verschwindet auch nicht, oder?
> In der Realität gibt es aber minimale Schwankungen und die verhindern diesen krassen Effekt, oder?



Ich denke mal das es jeder etwas anders empfindet, bei mir war das Bild sehr "unruhig" wenn ich die FPS einfach nur auf 74/75/76 oder noch höher gecapt habe, das habe ich jetzt mit vsync und cap auf 74,9... nicht mehr...ich nenne es mal "Butterweich"...


----------



## alalcoolj (7. September 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*



Kuomo schrieb:


> Wenn ich 75Hz und konstante 75fps ohne Vsync habe, kann es also zu Tearing kommen und das ist dann immer an der selben Stelle und verschwindet auch nicht, oder?


So ist es theoretisch, ja. Einfach mal in der Praxis ausprobieren!


----------



## -Atlanter- (7. September 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Ich hätte auch mal eine Frage zum Thema Vsync, da ich ein paar wenige Indiespiele kenne die sich hier möglicherweise eher seltsam verhalten.

Angenommen ich komme ohne Vsync auf 60-100 FPS. Mit Vsync jedoch nur auf 40-60 FPS, was sich durch Ruckeln äußert. In den meisten Spielen dagegen hätte ich in dieser Situation jedoch genau 60 FPS.

Meine Vermutung ist, das Vsync die GPU in bestimmten Spielen dazu bringt zu weit herunter zu takten und wenn die Leistung gebraucht nicht innerhalb eines frames hochtakten kann. Aber weshalb kann Vsync so etwas verursachen und weshalb tritt das nur bei wenigen Spielen auf?


----------



## alalcoolj (7. September 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Diese Frage gab's auch hin und wieder hier im Forum. Ich kann mir das von der Theorie her nicht erklären. Hast du eine Radeon GPU? Ich meine es wurde damit erklärt. Evtl. ein Treiber bug?


----------



## MattGore (7. September 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Also das hab ich noch nie gehört und auch keine handfesten Berichte im Netz gefunden und auf meiner alten Radeon noch nie erlebt 

VSync lässt übrigens die GPU nicht heruntertakten, ist ein Frame fertig, wird einfach pausiert und auf das Ende des Monitorrefreshs gewartet. Das einzige was ich mir erklären könnte wäre, dass du ohne VSync doch nicht 60-100, sondern vllt nur 59-100 fps schaffst. In Kombination mit Doppelpufferung wird das jedoch deutlich stärker abfallen und für besonders auffällige Ruckler sorgen.


----------



## alalcoolj (8. September 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Hier gab's die Diskussion z.B. schon mal:
Mit Vsync weniger Fps als ohne

Und noch einer:
Vsync verursacht massive Lags/Hänger (r9 380x)


----------



## MattGore (8. September 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Ah ok, The Witcher 3 und Dying Light, also keine Indiespiele. Um die Ursache zu finden muss man einfach überlegen, was beide gemeinsam haben: Gameworks.

Gameworks ist nicht da, um irgendwie das Spiel zu verbessern, sondern um einfach in Benchmarks besser als AMD dazustehen. Aus dem Grund kaufe ich grundsätzlich keine Spiele mit nVidia-Logo.


----------



## 0ssi (12. September 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*



-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Angenommen ich komme ohne Vsync auf 60-100 FPS. Mit Vsync jedoch nur auf 40-60 FPS, was sich durch Ruckeln äußert


Wenn das ein 60Hz Monitor ist dann hast du mit V-Sync 60FPS. Ist das ein 100Hz Monitor und das Spiel läuft mit Triple Buffering dann hast du 60-100FPS.
Ohne Triple Buffering würden sich die FPS halbieren sobald weniger FPS als HZ also bei 60Hz auf 30FPS. Diese Framedrops fühlen sich wie ein Ruckeln an.


----------



## realGobi (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Sehr interessanter Thread, viel Neues gelesen. Kann mir aber vielleicht jemand etwas verständlich erklären wo der Vorteil eines 144hz Monitors gegenüber eines 60 Hz Monitors liegt? Ohne freesync, bei einer angenommenen fps von 90? Vielleicht auch noch im Hinblick auf vsync?

Das wär super, Danke!

Grüße


----------



## MattGore (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

@realGobi: Der Hauptvorteil eines 144Hz-Displays ist das deutlich flüssigere Bild und generell das einzige Kaufargument. Bei 90 fps ohne VSync ist die Monitorfrequenz nahezu unabhängig, minimaler Vorteil wäre nur, dass bei 144 Hz eben das Monitorbild insgesamt schneller "gezeichnet" wird. Du kannst aber auch ein Panel mit 60 Hz haben und extrem niedrigem Input Lag und 144 mit deutlich höherem. Einzig mit VSync und ohne Tricks ist der 144er-Bildschirm schneller, da keine Schlange entsteht; der 60er aber die fps auf 60 beschränkt und VSync für das optimal konstante Spielgefühl viel zwischenspeichern wird.
Trotzdem, für niedrigen Lag würde ich nicht direkt nur nach der Bildfrequenz gehen, wenn du aber einen neuen (144Hz-) Monitor kaufen willst, würde es sich schon anbieten, auf FreeSync zu setzten (mittlerweile ist dort die Auswahl ja echt riesig), denn dann sind 90 fps so flüssig wie auf 90 Hz, man hat keinen extra Lag und man zahlt ja für die Technik nicht extra.


----------



## 0ssi (3. November 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*



realGobi schrieb:


> Kann mir aber vielleicht jemand etwas verständlich erklären wo der Vorteil eines 144hz Monitors gegenüber eines 60 Hz Monitors liegt? Ohne freesync, bei einer angenommenen fps von 90? Vielleicht auch noch im Hinblick auf vsync?


Ganz einfach ein 60Hz Monitor "blinkt" 60 mal pro Sekunden also kommen bei dir immer nur 60 Bilder an egal was deine FPS Anzeige sagt. Willst du 90FPS tatsächlich wahrnehmen brauchst du 90Hz.
Auf 144Hz kannst du also bis 144FPS sehen. V-Sync mit 90FPS@144Hz läuft leider nicht gut. Darum gibt es FreeSync und G-Sync weil damit FPS und HZ synchron laufen also bei 90FPS hat man 90Hz.


----------



## yurek74 (8. November 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*



alalcoolj schrieb:


> Über den Geforce Treiber kannst Du tripple buffering nur für OpenGL Spiele forcieren (s.o.). Da deine fps drops ja nur selten vorkommen, wäre adaptives VSync über den Treiber vermutlich am sinnvollsten. Dann ist es immer flüssig, nur ab und zu kriegst du etwas tearing (bei fps<60).



Was bedeutet adaptives vsync über treiber ?


----------



## alalcoolj (9. November 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Bei adaptivem Vsync wird VSync einfach nur abgeschaltet, sobald die fps unter die Bildwiederholfrequenz des Monitors fallen.


----------



## yurek74 (9. November 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Muss ich das einstellen oder so ? Sorry wenn die frage dumm klingt bin nicht so der experte in diesen dingen.hb nämlich quch probleme mit  meinen fps


----------



## alalcoolj (11. November 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*



yurek74 schrieb:


> Muss ich das einstellen oder so ? Sorry wenn die frage dumm klingt bin nicht so der experte in diesen dingen.hb nämlich quch probleme mit  meinen fps



Gibt im Treiber ne Einstellung dafür.


----------



## Gsonz (18. November 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz*

Dass man den FPS-Limiter manchmal auf 59 anstatt auf 60 stellen soll, liegt daran dass die hz-Zahl manchmal auch gerundet wird. Hat ein als 60hz Monitor verkaufter Monitor z.B. 59,8 hz, so wären 60fps dann schon darüber. Mit VSync an werden dann auch nur 59,8 fps an den Monitor geschickt. Die FPS-Anzeigen Ingame bzw. als Programm runden dann auf oder ab, 59,8 wird dann also z.B. auf 60 hochgerundet. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich da jetzt richtig liege, ich meine aber sowas schon öfter gelesen zu haben


----------

